# Using Powered speakers with a powered board?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

PA with 400W a side into 2 _passive_ speakers. If I were to add 2 more _powered_ speakers, how would that work? Would the power of the board also drive these speakers, or just be sending signal to them since they have their own power?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Powered mixers usually have a balanced line out as well, so you can just use that to drive the powered speakers.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Powered mixers usually have a balanced line out as well, so you can just use that to drive the powered speakers.


So in this manner, the powered cabs will only be getting a signal and not taking any power from the board?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, that's right. The powered speakers will take a line level signal not an speaker level signal. I'm not sure if anyone out there is making powered speakers that will take a speaker level signal, but it doesn't sound like a good idea anyhow.

WIth two seperate (different) sets of speakers you may want to add an additional EQ if the speakers sound totally different. In most cases you can get by with one as long as you are not punishing a set or the listeners.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Yes, that's right. The powered speakers will take a line level signal not an speaker level signal. I'm not sure if anyone out there is making powered speakers that will take a speaker level signal, but it doesn't sound like a good idea anyhow.
> 
> WIth two seperate (different) sets of speakers you may want to add an additional EQ if the speakers sound totally different. In most cases you can get by with one as long as you are not punishing a set or the listeners.



The powered Yorkville subs can accept either a line signal or a speaker level signal.

I send a line signal to them myself.


----------



## seanm (Feb 19, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The powered Yorkville subs can accept either a line signal or a speaker level signal.
> 
> I send a line signal to them myself.


Do you know if the speaker level signal just bypasses the onboard amp?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

seanm said:


> Do you know if the speaker level signal just bypasses the onboard amp?


I'll have to have a look at the manual and get back to you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Isn't there a switch on the input to the powered sub? One that flips between line/speaker level?
> 
> And I think that there is a speaker "out" jack on the sub too, so you can patch up to the full range speakers.


Yes there is, but I don't know if that bypasses the onboard power amp or just converts the signal in some way.


----------

